# Betta Contest Winner, September 2009



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to RoseyD on winning our September betta photo contest. Well done on taking such an outstanding picture!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, RoseyD!!! Beautiful pic.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! The picture is stunning!!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats on the win! What interesting coloring! I'm diggin' the combo.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats. He is stunning and the photography is awesome!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

-wistful sigh- I hope I can do photography that great someday. You have a gorgeous betta, and he really deserved the win. Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Congrats!! Gorgeous pic


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

SO PERFECT! god i love that fish. Congratz


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

yay congrats


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Beautiful fish and gorgeous picture.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats Rosey!


----------



## Fishy fish (Sep 23, 2009)

He's a very stunning Betta! Congrats!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

exelent job, beautiful fish, and great pic


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What's his name? I'm posting this on my website


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

simply stunning, wanna come do a shoot with my fish now? lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I think his name is Lancelot. Not sure though.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats beautiful picture but most of all the model lol


----------



## Rubicon (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, beautiful fish and a great pic to compliment his beauty!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats to you you have a lovely fish.


----------

